# Would You Buy This?



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

*Would you buy this shirt?*​
*Would you wear this shirt?*

Yes820.51%No2051.28%I ain't wearing a red heart on my chest- what am i? A big poof923.08%I only wear wife beater's and cut off blue jeans25.13%

*How much would you pay for this shirt?*

$15 USD to my door821.62%$13 USD to my door410.81%$11 USD to my door513.51%You couldn't pay me to wear this shirt, much less buy it1540.54%I will indicate what i would pay within the posts513.51%


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

OK folks, we all love slingshots here. Some of us love them more than others. I have offered these Tshirts recently, but have not gotten many takers. I am curious as to why they have not sold to all of these slingshot lovers. Help me out here. I am not trying to get rich, I just want to pay for the shirts and cover my troubles for getting them to the post office and onto the backs of slingshot lovers everywhere. Your comments are encouraged. If you want one for yourself, send me a PM.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

It's not my type of shirt really... I wouldn't pay anything.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

For me its not that i wouldn't be willing to pay for the shirt its the fact that i wouldn't want to wear it generally. It already seems to be enough of a stigma to be obsessed with slingshots without putting it across your chest. Having said that if I went to the ECST I would probably buy one then just to wear for the weekend. I don't know what they are selling for but I would be willing to pay the full $15.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I would wear one at a comp but thats it,for everyday wear i would not like to attract attention to my sport and possibly people calling on me every time a window goes through


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Design does not work for me .

Maybee could try different color shirt not plane white and also possible smaller logos or something.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't feel bad Nathan. I guarantee you don't have the money invested that I have in T-shirts. I still have about 1/2 of mine.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It's not in Camo... looks like a shirt one of my Daughters would wear!

Get it done in a desert camo kind of like my signature banner... maybe make a smaller organizational looking logo badge ("WSA" World Slingshot Association) with a cool and unique graphic (masculine)... then I think you'd be able to sell a lot more.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

flippinout said:


> OK folks, we all love slingshots here. Some of us love them more than others. I have offered these Tshirts recently, but have not gotten many takers. I am curious as to why they have not sold to all of these slingshot lovers. Help me out here. I am not trying to get rich, I just want to pay for the shirts and cover my troubles for getting them to the post office and onto the backs of slingshot lovers everywhere. Your comments are encouraged. If you want one for yourself, send me a PM.


I got no problem with it- not too crazy bout the white- But it's OK- I'm known for always wearing all kinds of T shirts anyway-some folk think it's goofy, but whadda they know??


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

I'm with Bill, 90% of my wardrobe is Realtree







so that's what I'd be looking for.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Black might be nice, different logo as well. Something that looks Less like a tourist item, everytime I see it I think of the cheap I love NY tees they sold at every corner shop for a while.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i wouldn't wear it because.. im over 40 and allowed to pick my own clothes now


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe something not quite so feminine looking. I don't mind feminine looking things, but only on females.

I might go for a dark shirt, with just a bunch of silhouettes of different slingshots on it. Random placement and angles of the silhouettes, not all neatly lined up. No text or hearts or anything. Just the shapes would say enough. A subtle declaration of our hobby, not a blatant advertising/tourist look. My favorite color scheme would be solid black shirt with red silhouettes. Plain white t-shirts with minimal printing on them just look cheap to me. They look too "home made".


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Haertig,
Now that's an interesting idea... a camo pattern made up from slingshot shapes!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> For me its not that i wouldn't be willing to pay for the shirt its the fact that i wouldn't want to wear it generally. It already seems to be enough of a stigma to be obsessed with slingshots without putting it across your chest. Having said that if I went to the ECST I would probably buy one then just to wear for the weekend. I don't know what they are selling for but I would be willing to pay the full $15.


yes i agree i would buy this but i do not like people lknowing my obsession of them! only a couple of people know i collect them


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> i wouldn't wear it because.. im over 40 and allowed to pick my own clothes now
























I,m going on 70 this year so I can wear anything I dam well please.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I bought one of Jim,s in Camo at the ECST, no hearts for me. Come up with a Flippinout logo Nathan in Camo or a dark color and I would buy one for sure.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

White t-shirts are bad for me. They dirty too quick. I would love that on a coffee mug though!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I bought one and like it a lot. Good quality and a clear message!

Jörg


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

This T shirt looks like "I love NY " thing that wear by ladies and kids







, I think most male perfer 7.62 mm desgin or realtree style shirt.


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

Nathan,
I have to be honest. It just doesn't look right.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I got mine! I love it and have a ton of other T-Shirts too. I am a walking ad for Bassfishing, Mountain Biking , Nike, Nautica, TruMark, Slingshots USA, Etc. and now "I LOVE SLINGSHOTS!







Flatband


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

erlkonig said:


> I think most male perfer 7.62 mm desgin or realtree style shirt.


You're exactly right. I do have a T-shirt honoring my 7.62x39. I'm looking for one to honor my 7.62x54R. I don't own a 7.62x51 yet, but there's one sitting beside me right now that I borrowed to evaluate for a potential purchase. So yes - you hit the nail on the head with your "7.62" comment!!! (for me, at least)


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

No hearts, no "I love", Yes to a camo shirt with a small slingshot logo only or dark shirt with slingshot only but small slingshot where a pocket would be. All camo pattern made of slingshots is cool.


----------



## Elastic Innovations (May 15, 2011)

I like it. However, to the passerby, it might seem a bit confusing as the sling shot looks like a Y (it's as though your saying, I love york). I would like it if a sling shot acronym (s.s.) was incorporated into the shirt, in addition to a sling shot graphic.

- Well, that's my 2 cents anyway... good job!


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Nathan,

I appreciate all that you are doing for the sport, however, for me it just doesn't work. I do not think people will really get it if you know what I mean, and it could look fairly weird for a 15 yr old. I am into slingshots, however I do not think that I would be too comfortable in going to the local mall (for example) with that on me, it might just draw a little unwanted attention









Otherwise, talking "design" I do not think it is that bad, for someone who would actually want to wear it.

Maybe if you make a camo version, without the "I love slingshots", but with just the pic of the catty, then I may get one to take out hunting, Im sure that would be more of a hit among slingshot shooters. 
However, for casual clothing, the subject does not seem right IMHO.

Just my personal view. Good job for experimenting though !!









Cheers,
AJ


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

smitty said:


> Yes to a camo shirt with a small slingshot logo only or dark shirt with slingshot only but small slingshot where a pocket would be.


And embroider the slingshot emblem. That looks so much classier than the silk-screen stuff IMHO. Plus, don't go cheap on the T-shirt. Use a high quality heavy duty one. The best T-shirt you can find. I'm more than willing to pay additional money for a quality offering.


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm an avid T-shirt collector, but this design doesn't appeal to me. I'd go for something with a more masculine design on a black or tan T-shirt. A silhouette of a shooter with bands outstretched would be really cool.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Actually I would like to add also that I would prefer a darker colour with a different logo. A flippinout slingshot logo would be cool.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

T-shirts are expensive these days. The girl that did my screens said that there have been four price increases since November.

Camo shirts are difficult to print on because the dyes are so strong in the camo patterns. To top it off, the camo shirts are quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow!! Thanks for all the feedback. I wish that i had done this poll before i printed the t shirts.

I won't take the time to reply to every comment- but thank you all for your time to reply.

I was shooting for creating an message about slingshots built around iconic images. The "I Love NY" shirt that John Lennon made famous was the original inspiration. The other being the profile of a natural slingshot, to evoke the "Dennis the Menace" notion. Both of these are most likely lost on those under 40 years of age.

I honestly had no idea that slingshot enthusiasts were such die hard, camo wearing, anti red heart folks. Though, upon being in the sport and the fact that it is little different from other shooting sports, i am not at all surprised- my bad for not doing the market research. Besides, i am not in the Tshirt business and was only wanting to provide some swag for the slingshot enthusiast. In hindsight, perhaps a bumper sticker would have been the logical choice for this image.

Fortunately, I only had 50 of these printed. Unfortunately, i had them printed on high quality Hanes tagless tees, and they were a premium for such a small run. As such, I am still siting on over $300 worth of Tshirts that will eventually sell, be given as gifts, or make the most expensive shop rags east of the Mississippi.

If you are one of the few who would purchase this shirt, but don't want your fellow slingshot enthusiast to know that you may wear such an atrocity, send me a PM and we can work out a great deal!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Wow!! Thanks for all the feedback. I wish that i had done this poll before i printed the t shirts.
> 
> I won't take the time to reply to every comment- but thank you all for your time to reply.
> 
> ...


I don't wear camo, but I would put this logo on a bumper sticker for sure! I imagine it's once bitten, twice shy for you at this point though.
Sling-shooters seem to be a stealthy bunch, for the most part.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dark colors great, smaller logo great, hate camo on clothing...


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I would prefer dark over camo any day personally.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm not really into camo and I'm not stealthy. I would gladly wear a shirt with slingshot prints on it in public. This is not necessarily so for shirts for my other hobbies. People can get a little sensitive if you wear a shirt with a picture of a rifle on it, even though I only use mine for target shooting. So I thought I would split the difference between what I wanted to wear, and what was politically correct, and got myself a shirt that simply said "Molon Labe". Written with the original Greek stone-etched symbols. But then, two people came up and asked me why I was wearing a shirt that said "Moron Babe" on it (one of the people asking was my wife). Sigh...

http://www.molonlabe...pup_image&pID=3

Here's the shirt I wear to the range when shooting, but not too much in public. Not that I'm ashamed, but I just don't want to offend people unnecessarily. And some people are really easy to offend.

http://www.molonlabe...pup_image&pID=7


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

flippinout said:


> Wow!! Thanks for all the feedback. I wish that i had done this poll before i printed the t shirts.
> 
> I won't take the time to reply to every comment- but thank you all for your time to reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I wouldnt wear it to work, but it is a nice shirt to wear to events.
Chicks dig it








Wish I had one now. 
ZZ Top and Lenoard Skinner concert friday night


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

Would they be any good for target back stops?


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> ZZ Top and Lenoard Skinner concert friday night


I saw both of those bands in concert in my youth (assuming you meant Lynyrd Skynyrd). The warm up bands for ZZ Top were Joe Cocker and then this new band nobody had heard of yet ... Bad Company! ZZ Top amazed us with their abiity to produce a pretty full sound with only three members in the band (their recordings are heavily multi- tracked). Joe Cocker amazed us with his ability to look like he was having a seizure while still performing. Bad Company was just - Wow! Everybody loved this new band we were seeing for the first time. For Lynyrd Skynyrd, what I remember was going crazy with the crowd singing Sweet Home Alabama as loud as we could. I remember how sad it was when half of their band was wiped out in that plane cash in the mid-70's.

That sounds like a great concert! Have fun!!!


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

I dont wear hearts, princesses, rainbows, flowers, kittens, puppys or smiley faces on any shirt. But if I did I would buy one.


----------

